# What forum section is the best for asking questions and discussing nuts and bolts of specific VSTs?



## Coriolis (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a question about mixing a very dynamic piece with a VST in the Play engine, but there isn't Play subforum. What section is best for discussing the nuts 'n' bolts of a specific VSTs? Most of my questions have to do with specific VSTs, and getting the most out of them, getting them to play nice together, etc.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 1, 2020)

Well, first you want to call them VI's for virtual instruments. Some people get offended because VST is a file form and could be an instrument or an effect. And then it depends on the instruments. Some are dryer/wetter than others. Some are placed incorrectly in space (the room) Some have more vibrato than others. 

Sample Talk is a good place to ask. There may already be a discussion on it if you use the search. Well, there are a lot of discussions on it, but your specific libraries? Search will help.


----------

